# Gunmental or silver....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

.....rims?? will look better in a white car
TIA


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd almost have to say personal preference. PLUS depends on my mood. I've seen SOME that look good with silver, some that look good with Gunmetal. I would say BLACK though. Nice contrast from the white.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

yah its pretty much what you like..dont try to impress everyone else..impress yourself and make yourself happy. My 200sx is black and i have gunmetal 5-stars and there are several people that have told me they think they look stupid but i like them and thats all that counts.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

speedracer200sxse said:


> *.... My 200sx is black and i have gunmetal 5-stars and there are several people that have told me they think they look stupid but i like them and thats all that counts. *


I agree with you.What Ilike is what really counts.
Thank you and thanks Timbo


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

i love the looks of a black car with gun metal wheels, especially with a cf hood


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

gunmetal


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*yes..*



1CLNB14 said:


> *gunmetal *



white on gunmetal is badass... but im actually gonna get my rims painted in bronze  (maybe u'll also consider bronze)... its different


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

white on white is bad ass but you try keeping them clean...

go with the gunmetal


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

gunmetal is great!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: yes..*



whiteb14 said:


> *white on gunmetal is badass... but im actually gonna get my rims painted in bronze  (maybe u'll also consider bronze)... its different *


I think MP2050 is going bronze. Our cars look enough alike as it is


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i say bronze


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

White car with gunmetal rims... :thumbup:.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

the silver rota slipstreams in 16" would look bad ass. I got a white 200 and im just waiting for the cash.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i have a white car with silver rims they look very nice i love them they go really well with white, just my opinion


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My New Rims


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

looks sweet bro


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Where is that?

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks nice...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Nice,
> Where is that?
> 
> Seth *


Is a small beach in Groton ,CT.... very small just for 5000000ppl...lol j/k is just for 150ppl
Thanks seth, runik and selrider99


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

look's good....


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

is that gunmetal or a dark bronze?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *is that gunmetal or a dark bronze? *


Gunmetal


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

looks great, good choice


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

attic4sneekaz said:


> *looks great, good choice *


Thanks


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks great Jay.


----------

